# Summer in Australia



## Bro Darren (Dec 18, 2013)

Its that time of the year for us Downunder... 
Today its 40c / 104f and Feb is our hottest month of the year - Looks like we are in for a warm one indeed


I love an Aussie Christmas!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 18, 2013)

Ouch!  Now that hurts!

Reminds me of two of my favorite Christmas movies.

We're No Angles - Humphrey Bogart, Aldo Ray and Peter Ustinov 

Donavan's Reef - John Wayne and Lee Marvin


The closest I ever got to the equator for Christmas was San Jose, Costa Rica back in my days with Continental Airlines.  Those were the days!  Work 20-22 in a row, take eight or nine off and head for green water and wide beaches.  Never more than $15 dollars a night for the hotels and, $10 airfares.  

There is still something to say about the young single man's life.  

Why don't we ever learn?


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 18, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Ouch!  Now that hurts!
> 
> Reminds me of two of my favorite Christmas movies.
> 
> ...



Single life has its advantages but i do enjoy the many benefits that come with Marriage.
1) The list of endless jobs
2) Questions about why the toilet seat is up
3) Questions about who left the empty toilet roll on the holder
4) The nagging

:13:

Yes, why don't we ever learn......


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 19, 2013)

I spent one Christmas south of the equator, I'm pretty sure it rained. Oh, wait, it rained every day there.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 19, 2013)

Summer rain and storms, so many great things about Summer.


----------

